# Oxytocin dosage



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anybody have the dosage for oxytocin for a 100 lb doe? A friends doe kidded yesterday, twins, friend isn't home, we've been checking on the doe, its been 24 hours and even though we have tried different remedies she still isn't passing it. This doe is extremely mineral deficient, I gave her some Bo-Se yesterday.

How much do we have to give and for how long?

thanks for your help.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Perhaps this will help scroll down the page for Oxytocin info.
http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/go ... eJan05.pdf


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

We just talked about this last night with the best goat vet in KY - 2cc IM every 6 hours and you can do this up to 3 days. She also gives LA200 (or any equivalent), one dose.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The vet is out, and will be for a while. We gave her some more remedies and it came out a little more. I called a breeder friend and asked her about the oxytocin, she told me that oxytocin really only works in the first hour or two after kidding, and that it really isn't recommended to give it because they can have complications with breeding later on. She told me to take a pill bottle that holds no more than a cup of water and tie it to her afterbirth to add a little extra weight to ease the afterbirth out. I did that and I'll have to see how she is in the morning.

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't add any weight to it, it could tear something inside. We've used it more than an hour after the abortion and it worked.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well on Sunday we couldn't get to any vets to get oxytocin(regular vet's son is in the hospital, he's really sick ) and the emergency vet she left us with charges and arm and a leg for simple things. The breeder I called has been raising goats for 30 years and she said as long as the weight is not over 8 oz of water, you won't risk tearing.

She passed the rest of her afterbirth, and she's ok now


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad to hear that it is all over. I was in the same situation this last week. My vet is one of the best here and he in in contact with the vet Hospital in Ft Collins. He said that Oxey can be given given three times a day for 48 hours. It will work, and i have to say YES it did.


----------

